# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja syys-lokakuu 2007

## otto s

Helsinki 3.9

Linjalla 10 HKL 66.

----------


## Safka

Pikaisen spåravisiitin tuloksena huomasin pari epäkohtaa _pysäkkisoftassa_, joista en muita kirjoitettaneen:

- pysäkki "Johanneksen kirkko" lienee ohjelmoitu edelleen Punanotkonkadulle, jonka vuoksi "Kolmikulma" ilmestyy vaunujen näyttötauluun vilkkumaan jo ennen nykyisen Joharin pysäkkiä.
- "Itämerenkatu"-pysäkin ruotsinkielinen nimi on kirjoitettu "Ästersjögatan"

----------


## otto s

1A:lla ainakin iltaruuhkassa Vario 237.

----------


## risukasa

> rvk1249:n kertoma näyttötaulu on saamieni tietojen mukaan paikalleen asennettuna vain töiden ollessa käynnissä. Esim. öisin sitä ei siinä ole eikä varmaankaan viikonloppuisin. Erona siihen, miten asianlaita oli silloin, kun laite oli metroradan varrella, joka on tietenkin suljettua aluetta.


Juu, ei näkynyt eilen iltaruuhkassa eikä tänään aamulla tuota taulua  :/

----------


## otto s

Helsinki 5.9

Linjalla 10 HKL 45. Se muista NrI:stä poikkeava yksilö.

----------


## SD202

> Helsinki 5.9
> 
> Linjalla 10 HKL 45. Se muista NrI:stä poikkeava yksilö.


Ei kai se enää poikkea muista, kun keltainen alaosa peitettiin vihreällä värillä muutama vuosi sitten...?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ei kai se enää poikkea muista, kun keltainen alaosa peitettiin vihreällä värillä muutama vuosi sitten...?


No ovat sen ovivalaisimet loisteputkityyppiä (jollaiset sittemmin tuli NrII:iin vakioiksi)...  :Smile:

----------


## rvk1249

> No ovat sen ovivalaisimet loisteputkityyppiä (jollaiset sittemmin tuli NrII:iin vakioiksi)...


No sit on vaunu 67 myös poikkeava, koska siinä on ledit ovivaloina...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> No ovat sen ovivalaisimet loisteputkityyppiä (jollaiset sittemmin tuli NrII:iin vakioiksi)...


Ja olisiko vieläkin takaosan sivulinjakilpikotelon luukku alkuperäistä mallia, johon rahastaja ei niin herkästi päätään kolauttanut.

----------


## kuukanko

Hallisivuilla linjakilvissä näytettävät tekstit ovat näköjään muuttuneet jossakin välissä. Tänään vaunun 82 linjakilvissä luki määränpäänä Hattulantie ja linjanumeroa ei ollut, kun vaunu ajoi halliin päättyvän 1A:n lähdön Eirasta aamuruuhkan lopuksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

En tiedä onko vakio, mutta kerrottakoon kun en ennen ole nähnyt.

07.09.09 Vallila

#151 /7B

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En tiedä onko vakio, mutta kerrottakoon kun en ennen ole nähnyt.



Eipä ole minun silmiini sattunut. 153 on seiskoilla pyörinyt, nyt tosin pari päivää taas ykkösellä. Linjalla 8 oli tänään 223 ja (luultavasti) 237.

----------


## bussifriikki

8.9.

HKL 107 oli koeajolla ja joku vanha pikkuratikka Suomen Ratikat.fi:n 60 V. ajelulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...ja joku vanha pikkuratikka Suomen Ratikat.fi:n 60 V. ajelulla.


Mikä tämä Suomen Ratikat.fi on?

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikä tämä Suomen Ratikat.fi on?


Enpä tiedä, mutta linjakyltissä luki: Suomen Ratikat.fi 60v.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... ja joku vanha pikkuratikka Suomen Ratikat.fi:n 60 V. ajelulla.


339 oli iltapäivällä tilausajossa. Kilvissä luki 60V ja edessä Stadin Ratikat.fi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> 339 oli iltapäivällä tilausajossa. Kilvissä luki 60V ja edessä Stadin Ratikat.fi.



No, minä vähän jo ihmettelinkin... Arvasinhan kyllä, mutta hämmennystä tuo väärä havainto aiheutti. Voi sitä onnekasta kuusikymppistä!  :Smile:

----------


## aki

11.9

6/8# vaunut 51 ja 61 iltaruuhkassa

----------


## Compact

Tänään näkyi NAC-vaunu 11 Vallilan hallipihalla ulkoisesti uudelleen maalattuna ja komeana! Sisältä vaunu on entisenlainen.

----------


## Albert

> Tänään näkyi NAC-vaunu 11 Vallilan hallipihalla ulkoisesti uudelleen maalattuna ja komeana! Sisältä vaunu on entisenlainen.


Tuossa 14.30 näin 4-akselisen Vallilan maalaamon perukoilla (ovet olivat auki). Tietenkään tiedä oliko se 11. Mutta näitkös aiemmin vai myöhemmin?
9 taisi olla maalaamon viereisessä pilttuussa. On ainakin keulaansa saanut jo "kultanumeron"

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuo mainittu HKL 11 on ollut remontissa koko kevään ja kesänkin. Vieraillessani Vallilan pajalla heinäkuun puolenvälin jälkeen se oli maalaamossa. On jo aikakin, että alkaa olla valmista...  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä ei nyt ole ihan havaintoasiaa enää, mutta liittyy kuitenkin teemaan neliakseliset. Vaunun 9 pitäisi olla parin-kolmen viikon päästä valmis liikenteeseen. Ja näyttää siltä että 11:kin on jo loppusuoralla. Mutta onkos 12:a näkynyt linjalla nyt syyskaudella ollenkaan?

----------


## aki

Tänään juuri matkustin 1A:lla ja vastaan tuli lähinnä NrI:ä, mm. vaunut 32, 48, 58, 59, 68 ja 69 sekä manne 154. Yhtään variota tai vaunua 12 ei tullut vastaan.

----------


## Compact

> Tuossa 14.30 näin 4-akselisen Vallilan maalaamon perukoilla (ovet olivat auki). Tietenkään tiedä oliko se 11. Mutta näitkös aiemmin vai myöhemmin?
> 9 taisi olla maalaamon viereisessä pilttuussa. On ainakin keulaansa saanut jo "kultanumeron"


Olet nähnyt #11:n. #9 oli vielä tiukasti sisällä. Olin ja menin VH:n ohi ennen ja jälkeen puolen päivän.

----------


## risukasa

Pasilassa kuulemma paloi raitiovaunu. Pitänee mennä katselemaan jos olisi vielä paikalla kun töistä pääsen...

----------


## TeHo

13.9 n.1500 #69 syttyi tuleen Pasilan asemalla. Vaunun etuosan kattorakennelmat tuhoutuivat tulipalossa täysin. Sisäosat eivät palossa vaurioituneet.

----------


## risukasa

Linjatunnukseton, vuoronumerolla 174 kulkenut 65 työnsi 69:n pois palopaikalta. Mielenkiintoista ettei vetävää vaunua vekslattu etummaiseksi vaikka ratapihalla oltiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Myös HS oli ehtinyt paikalle.

----------


## risukasa

> Myös HS oli ehtinyt paikalle.


"Linja 7B ei ajanut Pasilan lenkkiä noin tuntiin, mutta linja 7A liikennöi tavalliseen tapaan." -HS

Linjaradiossa kylla kuulutettiin poikkeusreittia molemmille ajosuunnille. Voiko saman rataosuuden eri suunnilta edes katkaista sahkoja erikseen?

----------


## otto s

13.9.

10:llä HKL 62.

----------


## rvk1249

> 13.9.
> 
> 10:llä HKL 62.


13.9. 3T:llä HKL 62. On varmaan vaihdettu pois Töölöstä jossain vaiheessa tänään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Pikaisen spåravisiitin tuloksena huomasin pari epäkohtaa _pysäkkisoftassa_, joista en muita kirjoitettaneen:


Itse olen huomannut softassa epäkohdan - tai ainakin ristiriidan - Mäkelänkadun uintikeskuksen pysäkillä. Vaunun näytöissä pysäkin ruotsinkieliseksi nimeksi annetaan simcentrum, mutta katukilvissä se on kuitenkin simcenter.

----------


## Albert

14.9. keskipäivän havaintoja: HKL 69 Vallilassa (raide 7 tai 8) aivan pilttuun etuosassa ja tallinovet auki. Ehkäpä noenhajua riittää. Miehiä katolla töissä.
Koulutusajossa vaunut HKL 32, 151, 153 ja 154. Tilausajossa vaunu HKL 175.

----------


## Kotkalainen

18.9. 

HKL 12 havaittu klo 12.05 jonkinlaisissa kuvauksissa, valospoteista päätellen, Ensilinjalla. Joku viisaampi voi kertoa mitkä kuvaukset oli menossa.

----------


## rvk1249

> 18.9. 
> 
> HKL 12 havaittu klo 12.05 jonkinlaisissa kuvauksissa, valospoteista päätellen, Ensilinjalla. Joku viisaampi voi kertoa mitkä kuvaukset oli menossa.




Uutislehti 100:n kuvasivuilla kuva Ensilinjalta, eli ilmeisesti Santeri Kinnusen ja Jani Volasen tähdittämää leffaa kuvattiin siellä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Uutislehti 100:n kuvasivuilla kuva Ensilinjalta, eli ilmeisesti Santeri Kinnusen ja Jani Volasen tähdittämää leffaa kuvattiin siellä.


Ainakin paikka sopisi tähän ja vaunu kaartoi äskettäin Castréninkadulta Toiselle linjalle. (klo 17.22)

----------


## otto s

HKL 225 koeajossa aamupäivällä. Linjan 8 Oopperan pysäkillä Töölöön päin noin kello 10.05.

----------


## otto s

Pitkästä aikaa tuli välipala (80) vastaan, ihan nelosella.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Pitkästä aikaa tuli välipala (80) vastaan, ihan nelosella.


Nelosellahan tämä vaunu on näkynyt syksyllä. (Allekirjoittanut on matkustanut syksyllä viidesti kasikymppisellä (80) Oopperalta Lasipalatsille ja joka kerta linjalla  neljä) Joskus myös kympillä. Eli nelosella olo alkaa olla kyseiselle vaunulle ennemmin tapa.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Manne numero 152 tuli vastaan Varsapuistikon pysäkin kohdalla vastaan klo. 18.26 linjanumeron 9 kera. 22.9.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

16.48 tuli vastaan Pitkälläsillalla Ludde suunta pohjoiseen. En tiedä, minne menossa, mistä tulossa tai ketä kyydissä.

----------


## SD202

NrI 46 ajeli tänään linjaa 6, joten vaunu lienee käynyt päivän aikana myös linjalla 8. Nauhakilvet ovat olleet kovassa kulutuksessa... :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> NrI 46 ajeli tänään linjaa 6, joten vaunu lienee käynyt päivän aikana myös linjalla 8. Nauhakilvet ovat olleet kovassa kulutuksessa...


Nauhakilpivaunut (eli käytännössä siis NrI:t) esiintyvät säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti kuutosen / kasin ruuhkavuoroissa. Tosiasiassa yhden ruuhkarupeaman aikana eivät kilvet kulu nyt niin kovin kauheasti. Hyvä jos pari kertaa ehditään aamuruuhkan aikana käymään Arabianrannassa jollain lyhyellä vuorolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

26.09.07 Mäkelänkatu

#220 (vario)/1a

----------


## otto s

Tänään 10:llä HKL 35.

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikö smuut huomanneet, että 12 oli kiertelemässä pitkin päivää koulutusajossa perjantaina 29.9.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Näkyi olevan tänään 1.10. 1A:lla vaunu 220. Harrastuksellisesti on mukavaa, kun kaikilla linjoilla on nyt varioita vaikka 1A:lla vain satunnaisesti.

Vaunu 12 ei taida olla linjalla kovin usein, onkos ollut kertaakaan kesän jälkeen?

----------


## SD202

> Näkyi olevan tänään 1.10. 1A:lla vaunu 220. Harrastuksellisesti on mukavaa, kun kaikilla linjoilla on nyt varioita vaikka 1A:lla vain satunnaisesti.


Samalla linjalla oli myös pari muutakin Variota tänään. Ainakin 223 oli toinen näistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Samalla linjalla oli myös pari muutakin Variota tänään. Ainakin 223 oli toinen näistä.


Joskus kuljettajakurssit ovat vaikuttaneet - milloin välillisesti, milloin välittömästi - kaluston sijoittumiseen. Myös nyt?

----------


## otto s

> Vaunu 12 ei taida olla linjalla kovin usein, onkos ollut kertaakaan kesän jälkeen?


Itseasiassa juuri tänään näin 8.09 Tehtaankadulla kulkevan Käpylään päin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

Tiistaina 2.10 iltaruuhkassa oli ajossa seuraavat variot:

1A: 220
3B/3T: --
4/4T: 207, 227, 228
6/8: 203, 204, 206, 237, 239, 240
7A/7B: --
10: 209, 222, 229, 232, 235

Silmiinpistävää oli ettei linjoilla 3B/T ollut yhtään variota, sen sijaan linjoilla 6/8 oli jopa kuusi variota liikenteessä. Kaikista 40:stä vaunusta siis vain n. 40% oli liikenteessä.
Lisäksi linjalla 1A manne 152 ja 7A:lla 153.

----------


## otto s

Tänään 10:llä HKL 63. Tuli vastaan Kisahallin pysäkillä noin 10.00.

----------


## Kohuke

Tänään kouluun mennessä aamulla ihmettelin Kurvissa ratikkaa jonka takana luki 8X ja sivussa 7B. Mikähän läppä se oli? Oletan sen olleen kuitenkin 7B. 
Millainenkohan reitti 8X:llä olisi jos sellainen olisi - vai onko?

----------


## aki

> Tänään kouluun mennessä aamulla ihmettelin Kurvissa ratikkaa jonka takana luki 8X ja sivussa 7B. Mikähän läppä se oli? Oletan sen olleen kuitenkin 7B. 
> Millainenkohan reitti 8X:llä olisi jos sellainen olisi - vai onko?


Linjaa 8X on ajettu joskus korvaavana bussilinjana välillä töölö-salmisaari kun jollain reitinosalla on tehty ratatöitä, viimeksi taisi olla ratatyöt mechelininkadulla. Samanlaisia korvaavia bussiyhteyksiä käytetään muillakin raitiolinjoilla ratatöiden aikana, esim. ensi viikolla linjaa 3B korvaa töölössä bussi 3X.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Esim. 10X voi olla raitiovaunuissa linjatunnuksena silloin, kun se ajaa jonkin Stadionilla olevan tapahtuman takia väliä Töölön halli - Tarkk´ampujankatu/Yrjönkatu. Yleensä X-tunnusta käytetään pendelibusseissa silloin, kun se korvaa jotain raitiolinjaa.

Tämä 8X-tunnus on ollut vain kilpihäiriö, jolloin kuljettajan pitäisi laittaa viallinen kilpi käsin oikein. Harva sitä näköjään viitsii tehdä tai ei tiedäkään  viasta mitään, koska ei ole ulosajon yhteydessä kiertänyt vaunua ulkokautta ympäri.

8X:n reitti voisi olla jonkin tapahtuman aikaan vaikkapa Töölön halli - Paavalin kirkko. Näin se syöttäisi matkustajia Sörnäisten metroasemalla. Tämä vain yhtenä päähän pälkähtäneenä esimerkkinä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Eikös 8X-raitiolinja liikennöinyt viimeksi Rollareiden konserttipäivänä välillä Paavalin kirkko - Töölön halli? Toissapäivänä nähdyssä häröilykilvityksessä automaattikilvitys oli ilmeisesti alkanut temppuilla linjalla (Pasilan päättärillä?) eikä kuljettajalla ollut aikaa rullata kaikkia kilpiä käsin keskellä liikennettä. X-kilvet kun ovat vieläpä kilpinauhan aivan toisessa päässä, joten oikean numeron hakeminen kestää. 

Ja vaunun 12 olen nähnyt tällä viikolla maanantaista keskiviikkoon 1A:n aamuruuhkassa. Torstaina en sitä bongannut. 

Sen sijaan aamusella noin kello 6 aikoihin matala jumiutui Hämeentiellä Vallilan pihaan johtavaan vaihteeseen, kun keskiteli päätti lähteä vikasuuntaan. Ongelma saatiin korjattua noin puolessa tunnissa, mutta se ehti aiheuttaa pientä hämminkiä eritoten linjojen 6/8 ulosajoihin.

----------


## TeHo

#150 viipyi tänään tosi pitkään Merisotilaantorilla tilausvaununa ...

OT: kovin vähän on ollut työvaunujen liikennöinnistä tietoa.

Ensi talvena vaunujen 2121, 2122, sekä 2126 havainnoista olisin todella kiitollinen.

(2126;ketjukäytöinen harjavaunu, lienee säilötty toistaiseksi Vallilaan  jota ei työtehtävissä enää nähtäne?)

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.10.2007

#154 / 1A
#152 / 7A

Havainnot noin klo 9:00 - 9:15 väliseltä ajalta.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Tänään oli 153 ainakin aamupäivällä klo 10.40 maissa linjalla 1.

----------


## aki

sunnuntai 14.10

10 / hkl 64, harvemmin näkee kympillä NrI:ä viikonloppuisin

----------


## Rattivaunu

> sunnuntai 14.10
> 
> 10 / hkl 64, harvemmin näkee kympillä NrI:ä viikonloppuisin


Mahtoikohan eilisillä tapahtumilla Töölön hallin edustalla olla osuutensa kalustoon, siis kaluston sijoittumiseen eri linjoille...?  :Smile:

----------


## otto s

> sunnuntai 14.10
> 
> 10 / hkl 64, harvemmin näkee kympillä NrI:ä viikonloppuisin


10:llä oli eilenliikenteessä ainakin kolme NrI:stä. Mikä taitaa olla vieläpä sunnuntaina aikas harvinaista. 32, 64 ja 69(?).

----------


## rvk1249

Maanantaina 15.10. noin kello 17.00 tuli linjalla 4 vaunu 35 vastaan Mannerheimintiellä Kansaneläkelaitoksen kohdalla suuntana Munkkiniemi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minä en näitä kovin usein kirjoittele, mutta jos nyt.

Helsinginkadulta Hämeentielle suuntaan keskusta Manne kurvin mutkassa tänään 15.10. n. klo 16:40. Takana taisi linjatunnuksena olla 7A. Olin liian kaukana nähdäkseni vaunun numeron, mutta muistelen vaunun olleen vasemmalta kyljeltään vaaleanpunaisen. Edellinen vastaan tullut 7A-vuoro oli kullanvärisessä teipissä. Itse taas matkustin 1A:lla vaunussa 239 ja 7B:llä vaunussa 59.

Siis vanha seiska liikenteessä.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minä en näitä kovin usein kirjoittele, mutta jos nyt.



En minäkään, vaikka tarkkailenkin melko aktiivisesti.




> Takana taisi linjatunnuksena olla 7A. Olin liian kaukana nähdäkseni vaunun numeron, mutta muistelen vaunun olleen vasemmalta kyljeltään vaaleanpunaisen.



Oikein näit, vaaleanpunainen Manne, 152 oli 7A:lla.

Linjalla 8 oli tänään ainakin Variot 205, 228 ja 229, joista kaksi viimeksi mainittua tuli kello 17.30 liki peräkkäin vastaani Mechelininkadulla.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Mahtoikohan eilisillä tapahtumilla Töölön hallin edustalla olla osuutensa kalustoon, siis kaluston sijoittumiseen eri linjoille...?


Kyllä asia on näin. Koskelasta piti hakea sunnuntaiaamuna 4 vaunua, koska kaikkia Töölön hallin raiteita ei päästy liikennöimään. Koskelasta tuli sitten ykkössarjan niveliä kympille. 

Tiistaina oli kympin ruuhkassa (vuoro 198) vaunu 35, jossa ei LIVA toiminut. Sama vaunu oli sitten myöhemmin 3B:lla edelleen ilman LIVAa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Välipalaa oli nautittavana tänään linjoilla 8 ja 6. Matkustin vaunun 8-vuorolla n. klo 14 aikaan, enkä voi menoa kehua. Liikkeelle lähtiessä vaunu suti ja tärisi, pysähtyessä tärisi vielä enemmän ja hiekka suhisi.

Kun jäin 80:stä pois, takaosan etummainen ovi temppuili eli luuli, jonkun olevan välissä. Kun ovi vihdoin suostui jäämään kiinni, vaunu lähti liikkeelle ja takimmainen teli savusi sutiessaan. Erikoista oli, että luistaminen ei alkanut liikkeellelähdössä, vaan vasta kun vaunu oli kulkenut 10-15 metriä. Onkohan 80:n teho/nopeudensäädössä jotain vikaa? Kuormaakaan ei ollut pois jäädessäni enää paljoa, mutta käyttäytyminen oli samanlaista kuin täydempänä.

Hetkeä aiemmin ja hieman myöhemmin matkustus 6-akselisessa versiossa oli täysin moitteetonta. Lehtikeli on kaikille vaunuille sama.

Antero

----------


## NS

Tietääkö kukaan miksi Varioita ei ole enää viime viikkoina kulkenut linjalla 7B, vaan ainoastaan 7A:lla? Lokakuussa ainakin yksi Vario on liikkunut lähes päivittäin 7A:lla, kun vielä syksyn alussa oli tavallista, että molempia seiskoja ajoi yksi Vario. Liittyyköhän asia jotenkin rataprofiiliin?

----------


## NS

> Tietääkö kukaan miksi Varioita ei ole enää viime viikkoina kulkenut linjalla 7B? ... Liittyyköhän asia jotenkin rataprofiiliin?


Yritän vastata omaan kysymykseeni: Johtuisikohan siitä, mihin Antero Alku kiinnitti huomiota?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Välipalaa oli nautittavana tänään linjoilla 8 ja 6. Matkustin vaunun 8-vuorolla n. klo 14 aikaan, enkä voi menoa kehua. Liikkeelle lähtiessä vaunu suti ja tärisi, pysähtyessä tärisi vielä enemmän ja hiekka suhisi.


Kasikymppinen on ollut viime viikkoina erittäin runsaasti Vallilassa koeajettavana ja hienosäädettävänä. Liekö tähän syynä sitten juuri Anteronkin huomaamat ongelmat pidossa? Itsekin olen kuullut juttua, että 80 olisi liukkailla keleillä armoton sutija. 7-linjalle Mäkelänkadulle pahimpaan lehtikeliaikaan sitä olisi toivotonta pistää.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

> Kasikymppinen on ollut viime viikkoina erittäin runsaasti Vallilassa koeajettavana ja hienosäädettävänä. Liekö tähän syynä sitten juuri Anteronkin huomaamat ongelmat pidossa? Itsekin olen kuullut juttua, että 80 olisi liukkailla keleillä armoton sutija. 7-linjalle Mäkelänkadulle pahimpaan lehtikeliaikaan sitä olisi toivotonta pistää.


Totta, 80 on ollut kelju ajettava nyt lehtikelillä ja siksi pois linjalta. Se sutii turhan paljon ja jarrutkaan eivät pidä tällä kelillä niin hyvin kuin olettaa sopii.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Iltasanomat uutisoi:



> Iltasanomat 23.10.2007 19:06
> 
>  Raitiovaunu ja pakettiauto kolaroivat tiistaina iltapäivällä neljän aikaan Mäkelänkadun ja Rautalammintien risteyksessä. Raitiovaunu 7B oli lähdössä pysäkiltä, kun pakettiauto kaartoi oikealta puolelta sen eteen. Rysähdyksessä pakettiauton vasen kylki kärsi peltivaurioita. Raitiovaunusta hajosi etuvalo. Poliisi tutkii onnettomuutta liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisena. Alkoholilla ei ollut osuutta asiaan


Uutinen kokonaisuudessa: linkki

Vaununa näyttää olleen "manne" 153. 
Välillä ihmetyttää, että millä logiikalla ihmiset ajavat (paketti)auton tässä kohdin (, ja titenkin muualla,) raitiovaunujen käyttämälle kaistalle, matkustajana. 

Muistaakseni kaksi kertaa 2000-luvulla matkustaessani linjan 7B vaunulle on tullut lähelläpititilanne, kun auto on ajanut vaunun eteen. (Mäkelänkadulla Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun välillä.) 

(Eikö ne ihmiset koskaan opi vai vaaditaanko kuolonkolari, kuten Kallion alueelle on joihinkin kohtiin tullut liikennevalot sen jälkeen, kun jalankulkijan jäätyä auton alle ja kuoltua.)

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Mäkelänkadulla puut ilmeisestikin häiritsevät näkemistä, koska siellä  kolisee aika usein. Mäkelänkatu-Suvannontie -risteys on kolariherkin. Myös Vääksyntien risteyksessä on melko usein kolareita, vaikka siinä on autoille oranssi vilkkuvalo varoittamassa raitiovaunusta.

Mutta Tukholmankatua en ymmärrä lainkaan. Siinä on raitiovaunukaistat liikennemerkein merkittynä, sulkuviivat ja osin korotetut kiskotkin ja silti autot törmäävät ratikan eteen,  koska ryhmittyvät sulkuviivojen yli kiskoille kääntymistä varten.

----------


## Huppu

Vaunu 105 ajoi tänään Hakaniemen torilta etelään (keskustaan) klo 9.15 kilvityksellä koeajo.

----------


## otto s

Välipala eli vieläkin numero 80 on palannut liikenteeseen linjalle 6. Ihan hyvin se näytti kulkevan, ainakin silloin kun sen havaitsin (29.10.2007,17.42, Ylioppilastalo).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Noin kello 10.02 havaitsin Hesarilla vaunun 33 koeajokilvin ja uusissa maaleissa.

Pari minuuttia myöhemmin ajoi Läntistä Brahenkatua pitkin vaunu 66 ja kilvissä luki 7A.

----------


## ratikkakuski

BS1 Vallilan hallista Koskelan halliin tänään 30.10.2007. Omalla moottorilla!! tosin hallipässi H1 saateli ja ajoi edellä.


Pari kuvalinkkiä (toivottavasti toimii..)

http://www.hunt101.com/img/524146.JPG
http://www.hunt101.com/img/524147.JPG

----------


## rvk1249

31.10. aamulla ajettiin 8.00 asti molemmissa suunnissa Mannerheimintiellä Töölön hallipihan kautta. Mannerheimintiellä oli Eino Leinonkadun risteyksessä kaivutyöt (ilmeisesti vesilaitos).

----------


## vko

> 31.10. aamulla ajettiin 8.00 asti molemmissa suunnissa Mannerheimintiellä Töölön hallipihan kautta. Mannerheimintiellä oli Eino Leinonkadun risteyksessä kaivutyöt (ilmeisesti vesilaitos).


Helsingin Veden kaivuutahan tuo taisi olla, ainakin lähistöllä oli jälleen vesi poikki koko yön (tällä kertaa asiasta oli pystytty sentään informoimaan etukäteen  :Smile: ).

----------


## aki

> Noin kello 10.02 havaitsin Hesarilla vaunun 33 koeajokilvin ja uusissa maaleissa.


Oliko vaunu 33 saanut uudet määränpäänäytölliset kilvet kuten NrII:ssa vai oliko vanhat nauhakilvet tallella?

----------


## rvk1249

> Oliko vaunu 33 saanut uudet määränpäänäytölliset kilvet kuten NrII:ssa vai oliko vanhat nauhakilvet tallella?


Nauhakilvet edelleen.

----------

